# Report: Homeschooling growing seven times faster than public school enrollment



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Look for the government to try and put a stop to homeschooling. The justice department ( Eric Holder) already came out recently and said you have no constitutional right to homeschool.

Report: Homeschooling Growing Seven Times Faster than Public School Enrollment


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm kind of shocked this wasn't killed earlier. I mean seriously who wants kids not to be indoctrinated, and how dare they deprive a public employee union of their money. 

I'm so glad my new teaching gig is 25 hours a week. I'm union exempt. Sweet!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm surprised that so many people still choose to send their kids to government school. Government schools poison our youth with "bull pucky" all the way through K-12 and then our kids march off to a lib university. No wonder our country is in serious danger of going under.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I was reading through my copy of the constitution of the United states and come across this, "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people." Going back through the constituion if found this concerning education, schools, home schooling, public schools, etc., "_________________________". Nothin', nada, zip, zero. It appears to me that the federal government has no power to control education. Public education is the perview of the individual states and the people. Public education is taken care of where I live by the State of Texas.

That said, I have a question for the board. How many of you are products of public education? How many have actually been in a public school class room in the last ten years?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I went K-12 in a public school, 4 years in a state university and now teach at a state junior college. The last time I looked the Feds' don't run any schools - they are all state run.



roy said:


> I was reading through my copy of the constitution of the United states and come across this, "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people." Going back through the constituion if found this concerning education, schools, home schooling, public schools, etc., "_________________________". Nothin', nada, zip, zero. It appears to me that the federal government has no power to control education. Public education is the perview of the individual states and the people. Public education is taken care of where I live by the State of Texas.
> 
> That said, I have a question for the board. How many of you are products of public education? How many have actually been in a public school class room in the last ten years?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

So what does the Department of Education do? In Texas, and suspect it is similar for other states, about 12% of public school funding comes from the federal government. With it comes strings. Examples are the Special Ed requirements, and Title X.

I also went to public school, got a couple of degrees from public universities and taught in public schools at the elementary and secondary level as well as at the college level.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I sat in on classes that my grandson was taking.... They taught team-work (instead of math) they taught empathy (instead of reading) and they taught conflict resolution instead of competition. There is no such thing as an individual and self defense is not allowed. If a child is struck by another student they are both disciplined regardless of any extenuating circumstanses. 

It isn't school at all the way it was when I was in school. No one is taught to think except as the collective does and no one is challenged to do their best. My grandson was a "troublemaker" for being independent and wanting to do better. What a waste of resources. He is now home schooled and doing very well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The Dept of Education us $70 billion and 6000 plus people. Most of the money is distributed to the states with federal strings attached that enforce what liberals believe are constitutional rules. They don't, however, run schools or educate anyone. A right only of the states or local Goverments if granted them by the people and I think every state has granted their state govt that right. 

If it were me I'd delete the Dept of education and hire three people. 

1) would calculate the number of students in America and dived that by the $70 billion
2) would distribute it to the schools or home schooled parents equally
3) in true govt form would supervise and police those two.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I sat in on classes that my grandson was taking.... They taught team-work (instead of math) they taught empathy (instead of reading) and they taught conflict resolution instead of competition. There is no such thing as an individual and self defense is not allowed. If a child is struck by another student they are both disciplined regardless of any extenuating circumstanses.
> 
> It isn't school at all the way it was when I was in school. No one is taught to think except as the collective does and no one is challenged to do their best. My grandson was a "troublemaker" for being independent and wanting to do better. What a waste of resources. He is now home schooled and doing very well.


Interesting. I taught math a reading in public schools. One of the hardest things for me to learn in public school was standing in line. What the public schools failed to teach me the army completed.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I was expelled from school aged 13 for "not trying".
Yup, even in them days I was a rebellious little s.o.b who refused to be indoctrinated; always have been, always will be..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This Twilight Zone episode is only 10 minutes long but is relevant to this thread..
****SPOILER****
Set in a future world, kids have to sit a 'Government Educational Service' I.Q. exam when they reach 12 years of age.
If they get a high score that exceeds the 'Government Standard', they're killed for being too brainy.
Obviously the government wants to cull out any kids who might grow up to question their authority..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Smart folks are definately a threat to the government. Look at the way they are treated in _1984_ and _Brave New World._ But on the other hand they are a necessity to keep things running.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

The government co-opts some of the best through the Rhodes Scholar program and other similar smaller and lower grade-level programs like the Governor's School program. Once identified and co-opted the brainwashing begins.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know what the situation is like in the USA, but in Britain parents are hit with a £50 (75 dollars) fine or even jailed if their children play truant-

*"A record 41,200 parents were fined for allowing their children to skip school last year following a Government crackdown on unauthorised absence, figures show" *
Record numbers of parents hit with £50 truancy fines - Telegraph

*"Mother locked up for children's truancy"*
Mother locked up for children's truancy | Mail Online

Obviously the govt regards schools as "Indoctrination Centres" where kids can be moulded into growing up to become unquestioning sheeple, hence the pressure on parents to make sure they attend.
But thankfully there'll always be rebels who refuse to be moulded, as illustrated by this scene from Dead Poets Society where some gutsy kids stand on their desks like giants as a symbolic gesture of defiance-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> Smart folks are definately a threat to the government. Look at the way they are treated in _1984_ and _Brave New World._ But on the other hand they are a necessity to keep things running.


We're all brought up to believe in the myth that "the clever politicians and educated people know best", but a glance at the messed-up world _*proves*_ they know jack shit despite having sheafs of diplomas, doctorates and degrees!


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Truancy here in my county is jail time.i read in the paper three parents went to jail for that in past school year.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The requirements for homeschooling in Texas are very lax.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Born in 1948, I went to school from 1953 to 63 (thank God) when people saw things in clear-cut black and white, but later generations are being taught by the politically-correct wishy-washy establishment that nothing is black/white and that everything has a grey area that must be debated and discussed blah blah blah..
As a result, many kids grow up nowadays with brains like mush feeling insecure, semi-neurotic and afraid to express themselves. 
In other words, they're easily-manipulated unquestioning robots just like the government wants.
Hey Mr Wayne, can anybody manipulate you?

*"That'll be the day!"*


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

We must be about the same age. I started school in '53. If you are gonna pick an icon may I suggest Jimmy Stewart. John Wayne was mostly bluster, did everything he could to stay out of WWII. Jimmy Stewart however . . .


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

roy said:


> We must be about the same age. I started school in '53. If you are gonna pick an icon may I suggest Jimmy Stewart. John Wayne was mostly bluster, did everything he could to stay out of WWII. Jimmy Stewart however . . .


Few know that Jimmy Stewart rose to the rank of Brigadier General in the United States Air Force Reserve.

But I would put Charlton Heston along side of him.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Few know that Jimmy Stewart rose to the rank of Brigadier General in the United States Air Force Reserve.
> 
> But I would put Charlton Heston along side of him.


I try to forget the general part. The real deal is he flew 25 combat missions.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When Wayne decided to settle in southern Texas in 'Red River', a couple of Mexicans rode up to tell him their boss owned the land and that he should get off.
His response was to shoot one of them dead and send the other back to tell their boss he was taking the land off him.
If the film was remade nowadays, the Wayne character would be scripted to say something like-"Tell your boss I'm willing to enter into a meaningful dialog with him to negotiate a compromise settlement"


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Interesting how movies do stuff. The Red River is one of the northern borders of Texas.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

To return to topic, we're compelled by law to entrust our kids to complete strangers (teachers) for many years of their young lives, so homeschooling gets our kids away from the bullshit brainwashing and false values.
A second alternative would be for us to closely monitor what teachers are putting in our kids heads to make sure it's alright.
Our kids brains are like hard drives and we don't want them cluttered up with garbage.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

WOW A bill currently going through the Scottish Parliament that takes the state's intervention in family life to a startling new level. Under the Children and Young People (Scotland) Bill, every child from birth will be given a "named person", charged with keeping an eye on that child's interests until it reaches adulthood.

Now it's a social worker for every child - in Scotland - Telegraph


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh boy! more jobs!

Aw shoot, they are government jobs so taxes will have to increase to pay for it.

That's ok though, your children will be 'taken care of' by your government.........


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to clarify what i said earlier about teachers, I know they're not all krap, just most of them, and that there are some good ones around.
Incidentally I've just looked up the USA Communist Party on Wiki and I see they've got about 20,000 members, which is enough for one to be planted in 20,000 assorted schools, colleges, universities, government offices, military academies, social work depts etc to spread their traitorous poison-
_"An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries 
his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those 
within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through 
all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. 
...He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, 
he infects the body politic.." 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC) _

And as Ricky pointed out, Scotland is appointing lefty social workers to oversee children like political commissars to make sure they're being fed politically-correct garbage, it's another commie plot.

This rant of Papa Jo's applies equally to the USA and Britain--
_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its *patriotism,* its *morality* and its *spiritual life*. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin_


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

So 20,000 commies! That's about one commie per 15,000 folks.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

You don't mind 20,000 godless lying commies in your fair land? 
There are probably many, many more who prefer to stay hidden for fear of the Klan..

_"KKK aviators prepare to drop leafets over D.C. in 1922"_


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Oh boy! more jobs!
> 
> Aw shoot, they are government jobs so taxes will have to increase to pay for it.
> 
> That's ok though, your children will be 'taken care of' by your government.........


HEY! Sit Down and Shut Up!!!

Do not forget what mistress Hillary told you: "It takes a village [idiot]"... :?:


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Can you imagine how great this country would be without public schools?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I think quite a few hippy commune members had babies at home and never registered their births, and the kids grew up totally off the grid and invisible to the authorities, never going to school or anything.
Maybe somebody should research how they've got on in life and write a book about them called something like "The Invisible Babies"


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Can you imagine Leroy, your average ghetto dweller, being left with the responsibility to educate his kids? Remember the guy with 22 kids by 14 women? Public school ain't perfect but think of all the folks who are products of public schools, Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Ronald Reagan, etc. About 3/4th of those admitted to the primeer American universitiies, MIT, Harvard, Princeton, Yale, Stanford came out of public schools.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The only useful stuff I learnt at school was how to read, write and do simple arithmetic, that's all any average kid needs. If he/she wants to do more it should be voluntary, not force-fed to him.
For example I hated algebra with a passion and could never do it because it bored the krap out of me. 
Aged 11, I asked my mate Sam- "What's algebra FOR? What's it MEAN?".
"Beats me" he replied.
"Well why do we have to do it?" I answered.
"Because we'll get in trouble with teacher if we don't" was his reply.
But I detested it and was always in trouble.
After 2 years my headmaster said the magic words I was longing to hear-"I think you'd be happier at another school" and bingo! I moved to a bright and breezy easy-going school which didn't teach algebra..

This is my wretched algebra school, it was as Dickensian and oppressive as it looks-


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I agree, most folks don't need algebra. I also hated school when I was a kid, dropped out of school and joined the army. Found I liked it when I got out of the army. I would be happy if public school only went to the 8th - 10th for most kids. Teach 'em a trade and put them to work. Now, because of political correctness it is considered racist to track some kids to college and others to trades.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Algebra is useful to figure out how long your trip will be, how much fuel you use, how efficient your structure is, and a lot more in my everyday life.
Algebra teaches you how to prove your work - it is not about getting the correct answer as much as showing you the steps it takes to get the solution. One might say it teaches critical thought processes.


----------

